
Q & A with Colombian Hacker Andrés Sepúlveda - edsu
https://sinletras.com/2016/11/08/q-a-with-colombian-hacker-andres-sepulveda/
======
edsu
This is a translation of an interview Sepulveda did in Spanish. The
description of the technology and resources used provides an important glimpse
at how public opinion is being manipulated in social media.

